# 2010 DirecTivo?



## dustinb (Nov 14, 2000)

morning /

Do we (the public at large) know anything about the promised 2010 DirecTivo boxes? 

The only thing keeping me with directv are the dual tuners on my aging series 2 units.


Thanks in advance /


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, we don't.


----------



## dustinb (Nov 14, 2000)

I figured. Any thoughts on it actually happening?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

See the other thread. I'm not holding my breath waiting for it.


----------



## dustinb (Nov 14, 2000)

Thanks. I'll look for it.

Guess I'll keep buying up used spare units.


----------

